# Oliva V Maduro



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

So I got one of these finally to review for HumibaseClick here for the review It was pretty good, flavors were good I like the original V a little better. Constrution was not bad but not great.


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

looks like a problem with tunneling that ive had with a lot of V's. Rest usually helps with that.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smoked one was ok-will light another very soon


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I smoked one last week, it was great. No tunneling, very even burn, with great flavor. I too, will smoke another very soon.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pics!!!Sorry about your cigar problems though.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You guys are making it so hard for me to let mine rest - the temptation is killing me!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sorry about the problems...give a another shot


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Still waiting to try one


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Still waiting to find one


----------



## Pathetic (Sep 13, 2008)

Me, too.:hungry:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

You at least had one to smoke!! I only see pics of them!! out:


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

I smoked on the other day and I had a lot of burn issues with it. I think it could be partly construction, and partly that I didn't let it rest in the humidor, I smoked it at the B&M right away.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I had one with no burn issues. liked the V better but, did enjoy the cigar


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like a nice smoke, and a nice spot to light one up.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm defenitly planning on letting one rest for a little and trying them again. At least I didn't have the expirence that the other reviewer Dario had


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

That is one great smoke. Isn't it?


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I throughly enjoyed it


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I might try one tonight Jitzy traded me ,looking forward to trying one ,hope it is at least as good as a Regular V:biggrin:


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ive had one so far. I thought it was really good. No burn issues or anything.


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have smoked a few of these. They are my new favorite maduro. The only problem is that I found 2 boxes of 10 and they are almost impossible to find now!!


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Hey john how it going, glad you like the smoke


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice pics!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> You guys are making it so hard for me to let mine rest - the temptation is killing me!


Me too which is why I buy more cigars than I can smoke in a year. While resting these cigars I have others that I can go to without having a fit. I am on a rotation system as far as cigars,,,,as they come in they go into a long rest period but I leave a few out for monthly smoking of one each.


----------

